# 1.8T my turbo glows red hot.. whats happening???



## monstad07077 (Aug 16, 2009)

my passat turbo glows red hot after driving. i dont know what is going on. can anyone help me?


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

*Re: 1.8T my turbo glows red hot.. whats happening??? (monstad07077)*

what kind of driving are you doing before you shut it off??


----------



## monstad07077 (Aug 16, 2009)

hard driving.. usually flooring it


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

*Re: (monstad07077)*


_Quote, originally posted by *monstad07077* »_hard driving.. usually flooring it

its normal if you drive it like that http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...lated


----------



## weeblebiker (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: 1.8T my turbo glows red hot.. whats happening??? (monstad07077)*

ya may want to get a turbo timer to keep it running to cool off a bit before shutting down or just let it sit idling for a few minutes.
you can cook the oil in the bearings running hard and shutting it off too quick.


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: 1.8T my turbo glows red hot.. whats happening??? (weeblebiker)*

Your turbo is working, thats what its doing, heat is a by product of making boost with exhaust gases


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

*Re: 1.8T my turbo glows red hot.. whats happening??? (KubotaPowered)*

Glowing turbos under HARD driving is fairly normal, but depending the age/condition of your turbo it could also mean the wastegate isn't opening.


----------



## Bryoc (Apr 24, 2009)

*Re: (monstad07077)*

haha, its funny cause its true


----------



## radgti8v (Feb 28, 1999)

*Re: (Bryoc)*

I thought this was a joke


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: (radgti8v)*

Due you have a cat? Because a clogged one can cause this to happen without super intense driving........
I would say when you are actually driving it, it getting hot is normal, but if you are flooring it and than you drive and park and it is still glowing, this is debatable.


_Modified by GTijoejoe at 9:22 PM 8-17-2009_


----------



## mechsoldier (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: (GTijoejoe)*

I've seen them glow up on the lift before when I'm just running the cat basic setting which is only at like 4k rpm or so and not under a load.


----------

